# swimming pool for a hedgie cage?



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, so i know that a lot of hedgie owners use c&c cages or sterilite bins (which is what i'm using as a temp), but when i was preparing for my hedgie, i thought a small kiddie pool would be great for Hodge-Podge...any thoughts? i haven't been able to get one, since they're not selling them until it's warmer, but i was planning on buying one as soon as they're out. also, kid sand tables? would those work? just sort of looking for options here, cuz i want to make Hodgy's house bigger ASAP, since he's got one that's just barely minimum size. luckily he's a baby, so he's not very active and sleeps a lot...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You would have to put some type of a top over it as hedgies can get out of kids wading pools. You'd have to figure out how to make the top high enough for a wheel as well. Other than that there's no reason why it wouldn't work as long as you can heat it all evenly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A kids sand table would not work at all. The sides are too low. 

Some pools have high enough sides but most don't and hedgie can climb out so like Nikki says, a lid is needed.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They make great playpens,just keep your eyes on them.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have one I use for a playpen and love it, and I've been lucky that none have climbed out yet, but I know it has happened to others.


----------

